
Oklahoma man kills 3 home burglars; woman who aided robbers arrested - JumpCrisscross
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-man-kills-home-burglars-20170328-story.html
======
DrScump
It's interesting that the Tribune is trying to make it into a Stand Your
Ground case. Local reports[0] just call it simple self-defense.

[0] [http://newsok.com/arrest-made-in-oklahoma-home-invasion-
shoo...](http://newsok.com/arrest-made-in-oklahoma-home-invasion-shooting-
that-killed-3/article/5543334)

